

How Erlang Makes Event-Driven Code Easy - mindaugas
http://needlesslymessianic.com/2010/01/15/how-erlang-makes-evented-code-easy

======
donw
I've been deep in this world for the past few weeks, as I've spent my spare
time more-or-less implementing an event system for Ruby... partly because Thin
doesn't work on JRuby, and partly because EventMachine is almost totally
undocumented. And it doesn't play too well with other multithreaded code on
the same VM.

The performance of the Rack bit is on a par with Thin, even without an
optimized request or response parser, and I've got about 1/6 the code of just
EventMachine alone. But I digress.

While I've come up with a few solutions to the 'breaking code into little
chunks' problem, nothing really beats having event-driven I/O built into the
runtime, and nothing has driven that point home better than implementing an
event system

And yeah, I'll be open-sourcing it in the near future... want to mop up some
of the internals a bit, add MRI support, and finish stealing every spec and
unit test that I can from other Rack webservers.

~~~
donw
Part of me really wants to just write a Ruby-like language that has Erlang-
like concurrency features, but that's a project for later.

~~~
troystribling
There already is a project, Reia <http://wiki.reia-
lang.org/wiki/Reia_Programming_Language>, which implements a Ruby like
language on the Erlang VM.

